

Ruby In The Web Browser using IronRuby and Silverlight - thibaut_barrere
http://www.rubyinside.com/ironruby-silverlight-ruby-in-browser-3192.html

======
oomkiller
This is extremely slick, don't let your anti-microsoft feelings makes you miss
out on this!

